# Upper airway obstruction with sleep apnea



## codedog (Oct 12, 2011)

Patient had a Tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy. Diagnoses says hypertrophic tonsil and adenoids with upper airway obstruction and sleep apnea. I always look up ICD-9 under obstruction and I get 519.8, then I look under apnea,sleep I  get 780.57.Someone told me I should be using 786.09= .other dyspnea and respiratory abnormalities. Not sure if I agree. I always coded as I see/read it 474.10-519.8, and 780.57- am I doing something wrong ?


----------

